# Screaming kitten



## sarah4219 (Jun 15, 2018)

_Hi I recently had delivered to me a pretty little 8 week old kitten I fell in love with when she was 5 weeks old. Her owners brought her to me on Tuesday and from the time they left until now she has done nothing but scream. It's the most horrible noise imaginable. And without much of a break._

_She eats her food in the night and uses her litter tray. But all through the day she miows like she is being tortured and quite frankly it's beginning to wear me down. She even makes that noise that adults cats do when they call....it's so loud it goes through you, not to mention scares you because of the loudness of it from such a tiny kitten._

_She lets me hold her when i manage to actually get hold of her but is always in a hurry to get away from me, like she hates being held by me. I'm at the end of my tether with the non-stop screaming and I don't know what else to do. The owners just say it's because she misses her mum and other cats and will grow out of it._


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is still a very young baby - it is sad that even some cat rescue centres still think leaving at 8 weeks is acceptable. 
Find her a teddy to cuddle up to, don't force her to be held, let her come to you when she's ready, talk to her in a calm soothing tone, even read aloud when you sit in a room with her.
She is distressed and looking for her mum and siblings but will get over it. You may have a cat which is very vocal by nature though. Talking to them does help.


----------



## sarah4219 (Jun 15, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> She is still a very young baby - it is sad that even some cat rescue centres still think leaving at 8 weeks is acceptable.
> Find her a teddy to cuddle up to, don't force her to be held, let her come to you when she's ready, talk to her in a calm soothing tone, even read aloud when you sit in a room with her.
> She is distressed and looking for her mum and siblings but will get over it. You may have a cat which is very vocal by nature though. Talking to them does help.


If a toddler behaves in an unacceptable fashion we ignore him until better behaviour resumes. Then give attention/love as usual. I would have though the same thing applies here because when i do talk to her, either at length or just in passing, the screaming gets even louder. If that's at all possible. So today I'm ignoring her and just going about my usual home business as if she wasn't there. She has teddies, a cosy throw, places to hide, a sunny window ledge and wants for nothing here really in that way...There are no children and it's nice and quiet.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So this poor baby has been taken away from her mum and siblings too young, and is now being ignored? Please don't do that, she needs comfort and care.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is a kitten not a toddler. Please don't ignore her


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope she is not in pain from some unseen injury or birth defect. Has she had a vet check yet? I would do that as soon as possible so they can rule out any physical cause.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You cannot treat a kitten like a naughty toddler,poor little mite needs comfort and reassurance not being ignored .
As already said she has been taken from her mum and litter mates far too early so you are now going to have to take their place by giving her all the attention and reassurance she needs.


----------



## sarah4219 (Jun 15, 2018)

I disagree about 8 weeks being far too early...I have had kittens before that have come to live with me at 8 weeks of age and are sociable, loving, eat well and love their new home. The same goes for friends of mine, family, neighbours, their families and goodness knows who else all over Britain. This kitten is just an exception in the protesting stage. But as you say she will get over it. And yes she's been to our local surgery & saw the vet this morning. Perfectly healthy, just missing her siblings

If 8 weeks was deemed an inappropriately short time to leave the family, sites like Gumtree and others would not be allowed to sell. There'd be an uproar. More importantly vets would protest at such a young age. I think the longer a healthy kitten stays with mum the more difficult it will be to rehome happily. I fact I think a much longer time with mum only to be then taken away for good is downright cruel.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarah4219 said:


> I disagree about 8 weeks being far too early...I have had kittens before that have come to live with me at 8 weeks of age and are sociable, loving, eat well and love their new home. The same goes for friends of mine, family, neighbours, their families and goodness knows who else all over Britain. This kitten is just an exception in the protesting stage. But as you say she will get over it. And yes she's been to our local surgery & saw the vet this morning. Perfectly healthy, just missing her siblings
> 
> If 8 weeks was deemed an inappropriately short time to leave the family, sites like Gumtree and others would not be allowed to sell. There'd be an uproar. More importantly vets would protest at such a young age. I think the longer a healthy kitten stays with mum the more difficult it will be to rehome happily. I fact I think a much longer time with mum only to be then taken away for good is downright cruel.


Well I honestly don't know why you came here for advice cos you obviously think you know it all ... to now say you are going to ignore her is absolutely disgraceful


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

sarah4219 said:


> I disagree about 8 weeks being far too early...I have had kittens before that have come to live with me at 8 weeks of age and are sociable, loving, eat well and love their new home. The same goes for friends of mine, family, neighbours, their families and goodness knows who else all over Britain. This kitten is just an exception in the protesting stage. But as you say she will get over it. And yes she's been to our local surgery & saw the vet this morning. Perfectly healthy, just missing her siblings
> 
> If 8 weeks was deemed an inappropriately short time to leave the family, sites like Gumtree and others would not be allowed to sell. There'd be an uproar. More importantly vets would protest at such a young age. I think the longer a healthy kitten stays with mum the more difficult it will be to rehome happily. I fact I think a much longer time with mum only to be then taken away for good is downright cruel.


Wrong wrong and more wrong. Congrats on a hat trick.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarah4219 said:


> I* disagree about 8 weeks being far too early...I have had kittens before that have come to live with me at 8 weeks of age and are sociable, loving, eat well and love their new home*. The same goes for friends of mine, family, neighbours, their families and goodness knows who else all over Britain. This kitten is just an exception in the protesting stage. But as you say she will get over it. And yes she's been to our local surgery & saw the vet this morning. Perfectly healthy, just missing her siblings
> 
> *If 8 weeks was deemed an inappropriately short time to leave the family, sites like Gumtree and others would not be allowed to sell.* There'd be an uproar. More importantly vets would protest at such a young age. I think the longer a healthy kitten stays with mum the more difficult it will be to rehome happily. I fact I think a much longer time with mum only to be then taken away for good is downright cruel.


Little boys used to be sent up chimneys and that was considered acceptable doesn't mean it is now.
The majority of kittens with problems come from homes where they have been removed from their mother and litter mates too soon .
Gumtree is not interested in whats best just what they can legally get away with .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I totally disagree with you. As kittens get older, when they are with their mothers, they mostly become less attached, not more. Mothers can turn on their kittens, its the same as in the wild, because their instinct is kicking them out before the next litter comes along. 

What's cruel to me is taking one little eight week soul away from the comfort of its mother and siblings before it can hardly think for itself and expecting it to get on with it.

The law about animals has a lot of holes in it and this is one. Puppy farming goes on sadly and nobody puts an end to it so that's OK is it? 

If you're at the end of your tether and its causing you too much aggro, why not send her back to her family or give her to a rescue as all I can see here is a lot of stress for you and particularly the kitten.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

sarah4219 said:


> I disagree about 8 weeks being far too early...>>>>>
> 
> >>>> I think the longer a healthy kitten stays with mum the more difficult it will be to rehome happily. I fact I think a much longer time with mum only to be then taken away for good is downright cruel.


Absolutely incorrect, as Charity has already said! :Banghead With animals there is a natural time for kittens to leave their mothers. And it is not at 8 weeks of age. Research has shown it is the age of 3 to 4 months old. By then the kittens are physically mature enough to fend for themselves, and have enough physical and social skills to survive away from mum's protection.

The fact you have had kittens in the past who were OK being separated from mum at 8 weeks just shows how adaptable cats can be. It does not make it natural or right.

I advise you to get a 2nd kitten from your kitten's siblings a.s.a.p to keep her company. It should help her to settle in.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

sarah4219 said:


> I disagree about 8 weeks being far too early...I have had kittens before that have come to live with me at 8 weeks of age and are sociable, loving, eat well and love their new home. The same goes for friends of mine, family, neighbours, their families and goodness knows who else all over Britain. This kitten is just an exception in the protesting stage. But as you say she will get over it. And yes she's been to our local surgery & saw the vet this morning. Perfectly healthy, just missing her siblings
> 
> If 8 weeks was deemed an inappropriately short time to leave the family, sites like Gumtree and others would not be allowed to sell. There'd be an uproar. More importantly vets would protest at such a young age. I think the longer a healthy kitten stays with mum the more difficult it will be to rehome happily. I fact *I think a much longer time with mum only to be then taken away for good is downright cruel*.


My rescue girls stayed with their mother until they were 16 weeks old. During the last two weeks mum showed them she wanted her peace. So they were ripe to go to a new home. They came here and were perfectly socialised, happy and self assured cats.
Most of the socialising happens after 8 weeks. Then the kittens learn manners and essentials from mum. Lots, lots, lots of behavioural problems in cats could be prevented if everybody would follow the advice to let kittens stay with mum for at least 12 weeks.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="sarah4219, post: 1065204915, member: 1473252">>>>>just missing her siblings >>>>>>.[/QUOTE]

Poor little mite. I hope you are doing your utmost to compensate her for the loss of her siblings and mum. This means spending as much time as possible with her, in her safe room, reading out loud to her in a gentle voice to soothe her. Please do not leave her alone at night. Sleep in her room with her.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Charity said:


> why not send her back to her family


That was my thought exactly. Even if some of the siblings have gone, presumably she would still have her mum.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

This kitten is going to grow up with a lot of behavior problems if the OP doesn't start showing the infant some compassion and love and care. Poor little thing, what a harsh home she has found herself in. Torn away from her siblings and mother, and left to fend for herself and ignored. No love, no caring. One wonders why the OP ever got her in the first place.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

chillminx said:


> Absolutely incorrect, as Charity has already said! :Banghead With animals there is a natural time for kittens to leave their mothers. And it is not at 8 weeks of age. Research has shown it is the age of 3 to 4 months old. By then the kittens are physically mature enough to fend for themselves, and have enough physical and social skills to survive away from mum's protection.
> 
> The fact you have had kittens in the past who were OK being separated from mum at 8 weeks just shows how adaptable cats can be. It does not make it natural or right.
> 
> I advise you to get a 2nd kitten from your kitten's siblings a.s.a.p to keep her company. It should help her to settle in.


So, TWO miserable frightened kittens to comfort each other while being punished and ignored. Oh great! PO should not have ANY cats if this is the way they are treated.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cully said:


> So, TWO miserable frightened kittens to comfort each other while being punished and ignored. Oh great! PO should not have ANY cats if this is the way they are treated.


Fair point , in many cases a second kitten can help but in this case with an owner who considers ignoring an upset confused kitten is the best way to handle the situation perhaps they need to reconsider if they have the patience to be a pet owner.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

The OP hasn’t been here again after her last post. I guess this was not what she wanted to hear.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Posts can be read without logging in though. And even if OP refuses to learn anything, it's possible someone else might. x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> The OP hasn't been here again after her last post. I guess this was not what she wanted to hear.


I think she was just looking for people to agree with her opinions rather than accept the help offered. Hopefully that's the last of her. I DO worry about that poor wee kitten though and hope she returns it to where she got it from.


----------



## sarah4219 (Jun 15, 2018)

"Not what I wanted to hear"? Seriously? . I haven't "been here again" because we've just been waiting to read more replies! You've brightened up our little cat- loving community here...you really have. If you wish, keep them coming, keep us laughing, send more, they cheer us up.....gosh...you really have no idea do you.. :Meh


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

sarah4219 said:


> "Not what I wanted to hear"? Seriously? . I haven't "been here again" because we've just been waiting to read more replies! You've brightened up our little cat- loving community here...you really have. If you wish, keep them coming, keep us laughing, send more, they cheer us up.....gosh...you really have no idea do you.. :Meh


Why on earth would the replies make you laugh ?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

sarah4219 said:


> "Not what I wanted to hear"? Seriously? . I haven't "been here again" because we've just been waiting to read more replies! You've brightened up our little cat- loving community here...you really have. If you wish, keep them coming, keep us laughing, send more, they cheer us up.....gosh...you really have no idea do you.. :Meh


What a non-reply


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

sarah4219 said:


> "Not what I wanted to hear"? Seriously? . I haven't "been here again" because we've just been waiting to read more replies! You've brightened up our little cat- loving community here...you really have. If you wish, keep them coming, keep us laughing, send more, they cheer us up.....gosh...you really have no idea do you.. :Meh


I really don't understand why you would be laughing.

You have a very young and distressed animal in your care and you appear to believe that 'tough love' and laughter is appropriate?

Why was this kitten delivered to you? Did you ever see where she was bred and in what conditions she was kept?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarah4219 said:


> "Not what I wanted to hear"? Seriously? . I haven't "been here again" because we've just been waiting to read more replies! *You've brightened up our little cat- loving community here...you really have*. If you wish, keep them coming, keep us laughing, send more, they cheer us up.....gosh...you really have no idea do you.. :Meh


So there are more of you that think ignoring a distressed kitten is the right thing to do .
Well thank god for our "cat loving community" a group of people who do understand the needs of vulnerable kittens and have the time and patience to help them through the difficult times and will given the opportunity try to help those who need a bit of guidance when things are not going so well.
Clearly our efforts here have been ignored as you obviously *think *you know best


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I see, so just another troll. Pffft. Probably never was a kitten in the first place. One can hope.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't think the OP is accepting advice here , so closing. Very sad and upsetting.
@lorilu, I hope you're right.
:Locktopic


----------

